# 3 Door cabinet, alcove with flush close doors - Advice neede



## Matted (1 Nov 2019)

Hey all,



I'm about to make a start designing some alcove cabinets - something like the attached image - I have two to make, both more or less the same size.



And here's the thing - there's plenty of info online on how to design and put something like this together in 2 door formation, but none that really cover 3 doors.



I realise it probably not a lot in a 2 vs 3 door build, but Im not sure. Does anyone know of any good plans or vids online where someone builds something similar?



Also, any tips or pointers would really be appreciated.



cheers!


----------



## oakfield (1 Nov 2019)

I would either build it as 2 cabinets - a single and a double or as one large unit and then you just need to fit a vertical support to take the hinges for the centre door and for the right door to close against.


----------



## Trainee neophyte (2 Nov 2019)

I like face frames, because you don't have to be quite as accurate (it suits my limited abilities), and I prefer the look. A face frame would allow your door hinge support to be bigger/beefier.

I had another thought - do you truly need three doors? Would two doors be enough, with narrow panels at the outside edges, perhaps? Did that just get even more complicated?

You may note from the above I don't make cabinets very often.


----------



## Jonathan S (2 Nov 2019)

3 boxes, 3 doors, this way you haven't got a big shelf to fight with.

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeG. (2 Nov 2019)

Face frames with butt hinges: the classy answer.


----------



## johnnyb (9 Nov 2019)

it's all personal preference. but I like to use blum hinges with 18mm spacers meaning the face frame will be 18 +18+18= 54mm. I prefer 15mm birch ply for these things though making it 18+15+18=51mm .
butt hinges are fine too. but can be a pain to fit . and are irksome with painted stuff ie to take stuff off an edge results in a massive round of refinishing primer 2 coats top 2 coats.
cost wise I reckon butts cost over double. (think refinish, fit, extra cost for catches, fitting catches)


----------



## johnnyb (9 Nov 2019)

just seen your photo. flush doors ganged like that are best achieved with 2 boxes . remember you may need 1/2 overlay kitchen hinges on the adjacent doors. flush hinges wouldnt work.


----------

